# ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember

*ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen​*
Nachdem nach unseren Informationen - wir berichteten - bei der letzten Hauptversammlung des Angelsportverbandes Hamburg e. V. (VDSF Landesverband) der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Ungereimtheiten nicht entlastet wurde, wurde die am letzten Wochenende stattfindende Hauptversammlung abgebrochen.

Der Grund lag darin, dass die HV wohl nicht beschlussfähig war, da keine aktuellen Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine vorlagen und auch nicht besorgt werden konnten.

Da somit die Stimmenverteilung nicht ermittelt werden konnte, konnte natürlich auch kein rechtssicherer Beschluss gefasst bzw. abgestimmt werden.

Wie das nun weitergehen soll, ist noch nicht bekannt.

Ein weiteres , leuchtendes Beispiel für die Kompetenz der Verbände, die sich anmaßen für Angler sprechen zu wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Ja, unsinnige Verbote aussprechen können sie besser.

Ist wohl Übungssache.


----------



## Norbert49 (8. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Genau darin haben sie jede Menge Übung


----------



## Fleet (10. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

So, nun haben wir zumindest den Fortsetzungstermin: 09.12.2011.

Da bin ich ja einmal gespannt, ob das Ding da dann auch ordentlich und komplett durchgezogen werden wird/kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Würdest Du drauf wetten?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Ich habe mich bisher aus der Diskussion um das "Verbandsgemauschel" rausgehalten, weil mir einfach das Ziel im Nebel verborgen blieb. Ich gehe mal dreist davon aus, dass es anderen organisierten Anglern ähnlich geht (gehen soll ?).

Die seltsamen Geschichten in den letzten Jahren, die aus Hamburg auch nach NRW dringen, haben mich spätestens nach der nicht unerwarteten Aufgabenänderung des bis dato verantwortlichen ASV-HH Präsidenten neugierig gemacht.

Dabei stieß ich natürlich auf die Verzögerungen in den Mitgliederversammlungen und schaute mir die Satzung des hamburger Verbandes an. Denn daraus lässt sich oft die Gewichtigkeit von Abstimmungen erlesen.
Meine Frage:
Ist die aktuelle Satzung auf der Verbandswebseite veröffentlicht oder ist es die zukünftige Satzung, die zur Abstimmung vorgelegt werden soll ?
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/satzung.html
Wenn die unterstrichenen Abschnitte (insbesondere auf Seite 4) noch nicht aktiv sind, verstehe ich sehr viele Dinge, die momentan im Nebel unserer Verbandslandschaft geschehen (sollen).

Das Präsidium wird ermächtigt, bei einem vom Präsidium  festgestellten Bedarf die ehrenamtliche Präsidiumsarbeit und  Geschäftsführerarbeit als separate Dienstleistung abzurechnen. Das  Präsidium soll in dem Sinne ermächtigt werden, den Umfang und die  Entlohnung der Dienstleistungsverträge mit sich selbst eigenmächtig zu  bestimmen. Nur mit einer Begrenzung: Sofern der Verein das Geld dazu  hat.

Nennt sich das nun Gewinnabführung für das Präsidium zum Schaden  der laufenden Verbandsunterhaltungskosten ?
Oder
Werden hier schon die Weichen für einen zukünftigen Auftragsbedarf an eine noch zu gründende DAFV Beratungs- und Verwaltungsgesellschaft GmbH&Co.KG geschaffen ?
Letzteres scheint mir aufgrund der Vehemenz der Satzungsangelegenheiten zum DAFV naheliegender zu sein.

Wenn, wie in der veröffentlichten Satzung zu lesen ist, das Präsidium auch langfristige Dienstleistungsverträge (auch mit sich selbst) abschließen darf, frage ich mich, wer bei einer Abwahl die hohen Abfindungen zahlen möchte um aus solchen langfristigen Verträgen raus zu kommen.

Vielleicht lese und kombiniere ich das falsch und es wäre schön, wenn ich dem entsprechend aufgeklärt würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*



> Vielleicht lese und kombiniere ich das falsch und es wäre schön, wenn ich dem entsprechend aufgeklärt würde.


Es ist gerade in VDSF-Verbänden üblich, dass die Kommunikation mit den Anglern gesucht wird, alle Infos vollumfänglich zur Verfügung gestellt werden und Diskussionen nicht nur nicht verhindert, sondern sogar erwünscht sind..

Dass mit solchem Vorgehen wie in Hamburg der gesamte VDSF einverstanden ist und das einstimmig mitträgt, zeigt ja die einstimmige Wahl von Mathias Ripperger als Vizepräsident für Finanzen im Bundesverband. 

Und unsere klugen Funktionäre werden doch nicht den Bock zum Gärtner machen...

Frag also ruhig bei den Funktionären nach - egal aus welchem VDSF-Verband, die haben ja alle zugestimmt und werden ja wissen warum -  Du wirst sicherlich eine Antwort bekommen.....







Oder verwechsel ich da was mit anderen Verbänden, dass offen informiert und eigene Klientel mitgenommenm wird????


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Siehe auch hier, ab Posting 44:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229955&page=5


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Aaaaah, ja, Danke schön für die Aufklärung.

Dann sieht es wirklich danach aus, dass die zukünftige DAFV GmbH dringend benötigt wird um eine Beratungs- und Verwaltungsgesellschaft zu gründen. Denn, ohne GmbH keine GmbH&Co KG.

Was mich im Falle Hamburg besonders betroffen macht, ist die mir bekannte geschichtlich gewachsene Lebenskultur der Hanseaten.
Von jedem anderen Bundesland (ausgenommen Bremen) hätte ich solch eine Satzung erwartet, aber nicht von Hamburg.
Der Stolz der Hamburger begründet sich fundamental darauf, dass ein Ehrenamt eine von nichts zu übertreffende Ehre ist und jegliche Belohnung fast schon an Beleidigung grenzt.
Siehe hier auch die Verhaltensmuster vom Altbundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt oder auch der Volksschauspielerin Heidi Kabel, welche beide ein Bundesverdienstkreuz (mit der Begründung: Ich bin ein Hanseat) rigoros ablehnten.

Solch eine Satzung in Hamburg muss die Hamburger Anglerschaft massiv in ihr hanseatisches Herz treffen. Wenn die dem zustimmen, fehlen anderen Verbänden die Worte (insbesondere bei Gegenstimmen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Tja, man kriegt die Verbände und Funktionäre, die man sich (durch stillhalten und wegschauen) verdient hat.

Auch als Angler........

Es wäre ja nicht so, dass wir nicht schon seit Jahren informieren würden.......


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Dann schauen wir in NRW wohl besonders gut zu.
Nach tel. Anfrage bei einem rheinischen Verbandsmitglied ist solche Eigenmächtigkeit ohne Beteiligung der Mitgliederversammlung in "seinem" Verband nicht möglich.
Stimmt:
"5. Zur Durchführung seiner Aufgaben ist der Vorstand des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes von 1880 ermächtigt, Stiftungen zu gründen, sowie Beteiligungen an Gesellschaften (GbR, GmbH) zu erwerben. Die Ermächtigungen müssen zwingend in jedem Einzelfall durch eine 2/3 Mehrheit der Mitgliederversammlung
erfolgen."

Zu den VDSF-Angelegenheiten kann er nichts sagen, solange das Protokoll noch nicht offiziell ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2011)

*AW: ASV-HH: Hauptversammlung abgebrochen*

Noch - auch in NRW stehen Satzungsänderungen an...


----------

